# Can anybody help me out *g* Canon PIXMA IP1500

## ZeroSkunk

oh my goodness, now I know my paralell-port printer is out of date because my notebook doesn't have a paralell-port

I asked a friend of mine which printer is the the best to handle with gentoo / linux

He said CANON are well "driveable" under linux.

I bought an Canon PIXMA ip1500 now I have real problems!

Could anybody here help me out of this sh**

I tried the pixma drivers for the version ip990i  but the printer doesn't even want to print nonsens or signs or anything.

cat /usb/lp0 shows me some numbers (so the printer is "onspeakable")

echo test > /usb/lb0 has no reaction

kde-printer-manager shows me the name of the printer and everything but the testpage wouldn't come

so could'd anybody pleeeeeezz help me!

by the way (I've flicked through all forums and linux-print pages no support for my printer)

thanks cu

----------

## kallamej

Moved from Documentation, Tips & Tricks. No support requests there, please.

----------

## atom2103

I have the same problem. Bought the same Printer - because it was cheap and good. Forgot about Problems with Printer/Devices and Drivers under Linux. 

Sad.

----------

## atom2103

Here is an unofficial answer from canon for the printer.  :Smile: 

Hope this helps some of you.  Please post if i should translate it into english. But right now it's too late, and i just want to share the information.

 *Quote:*   

> Sehr geehrter Herr xxx!
> 
> Offiziell gibt es für Canon Produkte keine Linux Unterstützung, da dessen Marktanteil unter 1-2% liegt und davon vorwiegend nur im Serverbereich eingesetzt wird. 
> 
> Grundsätzlich steht es jedem Entwickler frei, sich für den Canon Developer Kit anzumelden. (mehr Info dazu auf www.canon-europa.com)
> ...

 

----------

## ioannis.th

Just use turboprint drivers from www.turboprint.de . I think your printer is supported because me, I am using my pixma 3000 as a Canon i560. You might have to pay something of course, but the drivers are great.

----------

## alex4654

The TurboPrint guys told me that IP1500 will be supported until the end of the year. I was not able to get mine working with another Turboprint driver.

----------

## yaneurabeya

 *atom2103 wrote:*   

> Here is an unofficial answer from canon for the printer. 
> 
> Hope this helps some of you.  Please post if i should translate it into english. But right now it's too late, and i just want to share the information.
> 
>  *Quote:*   Sehr geehrter Herr xxx!
> ...

 

According to google's translation tool...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Very honoured Mr. xxx!  Officially there is no Linux for Canon of products support, since its market share is below 1-2% and of it predominantly only use the server range is inserted.  In principle it is open each developer to bring for the Canon Developer kit to announce itself (more info. in addition on www.canon europa.com) I can to you two not official possibilities offer, the printer also under Linux to runs.  Please you have however understanding that Canon cannot offer a support to you for these solutions.  1) the manufacturer www.turboprint.de makes drivers available for our printers, which partially Freeware is.  2) the left ftp://download.canon.jp/pub/driver/bj/linux/for on the Japanese Canon Ftp server, on which driver in the beta stage are gehostet, but is not officially approved.  There the i865 is not to be found, but its Japanese counterpart "PIXUS 860i", whose driver is applicable on the i865 sometimes also.  I hope to have been somewhat helpful you and remain Yours sincerely Maitz Michael Canon Austria

 

----------

## Watchoo

I have the same printer, 

The new turboprint drivers suppot it, I tiried the free edition (which prints a colored logo on every page you print) and they work great. The problem is that you have to buy the drivers to make the logo disapier .... the driver costs 30euros (!!!). This is kinda ironic, 'cos pay 30 euros for driver to run a printer which I bought for 45 euros just sucks  :Sad: 

----------

## dyn

FYI: I could get the PIXMA IP2000 work with the  "Canon BJC-7100 Foomatic/bjc800" driver, installed from the standard foomatic gentoo package (no turboprint or japanese drivers needed). Install the same package and play around whether this or a similar driver get your printer work as well..

cheers,

dyn

----------

## watergate

 *Quote:*   

> I could get the PIXMA IP2000 work with the "Canon BJC-7100 Foomatic/bjc800" driver, installed from the standard foomatic gentoo package

 

I didn't get this to work with the PIXMA IP1500. The test page will not even print

----------

## Machete

I had to hunt down the unofficial drivers from Canon-Japan's ftp server, and follow the sources from there.  For individual drivers, you pretty much have to download the .rpm's and find the one with the .ppd definitions that match your printer  :Mad: 

I downloaded their "common bjfilter" here, (the rest I did as root, of course) emerged alien, and had alien simply extract the contents (alien -g).  From there, I entered the new directory alien created, ran "tar zxvf bjfilter-common-2.50-2.tar.gz" and entered the new directory.

Inside this new directory, there is a ppd directory.  Copy its contents to the /usr/share/cups/model directory.

You'll need to create a new directory: /usr/lib/bjlib    - the driver uses a binary filter that looks for libraries in this directory.

If you are still in the ppd directory, go back a directory.  Enter the 214 directory, and copy the contents of the database directory to /usr/lib/bjlib.  From the 214 directory, enter the libs_bin directory.  Now, since at least half of the files here are symbolic links, you'll run "cp -a * /usr/lib" to copy these libraries intact.

Now, go back to the 214 directory's parent directory.  Now, we just need to build the libs the programs will depend on to build, and then 2 essential programs.  For the libs, enter the libs directory, and run "./autogen.sh && make && make install"  This will compile the rest of the libraries the filter and postscript converter will need.

Now, go back up one directory, enter the bjfilter directory, run "./autogen.sh --program-suffix=pixmaip1500 && make && make install".  Then back up a directory (again  :Rolling Eyes:  ), enter the pstocanonbj directory, and run"./autogen.sh && make && make install".  These last two programs are the actual filter for the printer, and the postscript conversion utility.

Once that's done, make sure to restart cupsd if it's running, or simply start it up if it's not.  Go to http://localhost:631 and you can set up your printer there, or, if you use kde or gnome, you can use the control panel there.  In the list of drivers, the pixma ip1500 should now appear.

Maybe, if I or someone else can find the time, we can take these unofficial drivers and contribute them either to the gentoo community, or perhaps linuxprinting.org.  As I see it, the only other alternative guaranteed to work costs almost as much as the printer itself!

PS - for those with other printers, the file linked above comes with the drivers for the pixus ip3100, 4100, & 8600, and the pixma ip1000 & ip1500.  There are other rpm's with the drivers for other printers in the same ftp site, just download and run the corresponding one through alien, copy the necessary ppd & lib files to their proper places.  Also, the bjfilter, once compiled, can simply be copied into the /usr/local/bin directory, and symlinked with the proper suffix (bjfilterpixmaip1500 for the Pixma iP1500, for example), it's the same binary for all.

I hope this all makes sense, I don't post very often, as you can see.  If anything's left unclear, just let me know.  I'll do what I can to help.

----------

## ajsil

Hi. I did every step above with no errors, but when I tried to print a test page using the kde add printer wizard, it simply did not print. I tried adding the printer with cups (using a browser) and print a test page from there, but all I got was a "client-error-not-possible" message.

I own a pixma ip1500.

Did this happen to you? Thanks.

It is also worth mentioning that I get a "scsi: unknown opcode 0x01" from dmesg when I try to print (from kwrite for example)...

----------

## horton30

Have you had any luck with this?  I followed his instructions but when I print a test page nothign happens.  We need to get this working.

----------

## Machete

horton30 & ajsil: Did you make sure to restart the cupsd?  ie. login as root, '/etc/init.d/cupsd restart'?

ajsil: The only time I got error messages, it was because I accidentally told it the printer was local the first time round (it was late, I was tired, etc).  Once I told CUPS to talk to the printer connected to the WinXP box in the other room (the PC with the printer), no errors.  If you're getting a scsi error, that is a sign of something more serious going on (ie a print job SHOULDN'T be issuing scsi commands - k3b maybe, but not cupsd).  Maybe someone with more experience could shed some more light?  Maybe I goofed and had someone replace something by mistake?  I'm definitely no expert when it comes to printing under linux.  I just know how to find out where a rpm puts files, and how it creates those files. 

I'll get back into the rpm, and see if I can find anything more, possibly to make my instructions a little clearer.

Sorry it didn't work for you guys!  :Embarassed:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ajsil

Yes, I did restart cups.

I enabled usb verbosity and recompiled my kernel. It appears everything is fine. I increased cups verbosity level and I found these interesting lines:

 I [12/Sep/2005:22:29:23 +0100] Denying user "root" access to printer "ip1500"...

d [12/Sep/2005:22:29:23 +0100] send_ipp_error(0xb7b87c3c[7], 404)

D [12/Sep/2005:22:29:23 +0100] Sending error: client-error-not-possible

D [12/Sep/2005:22:29:23 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=404

I feel like there is something very wrong here... but I don't know what it is. Does anyone has any idea?

----------

## SebboKleine

I have a Canon Pixma iP3000 and tried to install it with the instructions given by Machete.

At first it looked very good. I could install the printer and add it under KDE.

But when I tried to print a test-page it didn't work. Said something with "client-error-not-possible".

I searched the net and found a few things, that could help here.

One thing is to set the permissions for users to print. When you add a printer under KDE there is a page where you can allow users to print and a page where you can deny this. So you better allow the users to print (and add user root here, too).

But this did not help with my problem.

I looked at some installations-instructions for the printer (file INSTALL in bjfilter-common-2.50/bjfilter.

It said that it will normaly install a file printuipixusip3100 into /usr/local/bin.

When I looked into this directory I only saw a file bjfilterpixusip3100.

So I made a copy of this file and renamed the copy to printuipixusip3100.

I do not know if this step is neccessary!

When I set the log-level of cups to debug and took a look at the error.log I 've discovered the following lines:

```
Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocanonbj (PID 5938) for job 11.

.

.

PID 5938 stopped with status 22!

.

.

.

/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocanonbj: No such file or directory
```

(these lines do not directly follow one another.)

So I looked into /usr/lib/cups/filter and there was no pstocanonbj file.

Normally a make install in bjfilter-common-2.50/pstocanonbj should copy it, but for some unkown reason it didn't. So I copied the file and restarted cups and printed a test page and jumped around, because it worked (took me more than 2 hours).

So if you have a problem, check that /usr/lib/cups/filter/pctocanonbj is present.

----------

## ajsil

The file wasn't there. I did put it there, but I still get a client-error-not-possible. Damn it cups!

----------

## codein

Hi guys!

I think you must buy this software. Have installed it on recent systems and it works with every priter of canon ip series. First i had this problem with the ip4000. It wasn't possible to print over 300 dpi but with turboprint you can choose everthing and it works probalby fine... 2 month later i have installed an ip1500 with torboprint and it also works fine..  :Wink:  think its just an config-question.. 

codein

----------

## SebboKleine

 *ajsil wrote:*   

> The file wasn't there. I did put it there, but I still get a client-error-not-possible. Damn it cups!

 

Did you check the user permission?

----------

## isarion

I got it working with Mandrake, I'll check how and get it working on my gentoo system.

----------

## blackhawk3008

I succeed to make my Pixma ip1500 working with cups simply by do all the step described higher and adding this step :

```
# cp pstocanonbj/filter/pstocanonbj /usr/share/cups/filter

# /etc/init.d/cupsd restart

 * Stopping cupsd ...                                           [ ok ]

 * Starting cupsd ...                                           [ ok ]

```

and by adding my printer with kde control center and I could now print page test !!!!!!

Enjoy !!!   :Smile:   :Surprised: 

----------

